# Bach - Goldberg Variations (Piano)



## alexander bollbach (Jan 25, 2015)

So I've decided on tackling these variations. I am fond of the harpsichord playing but I don't have a harpsichord so i'm trying to find the piano sheet music. I want to purchase the aria+variations for piano digitally to read off my laptop. I've searched around google for a little but haven't had any success yet.

Anybody know where I can get this?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

IMSLP is your friend.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Goldberg-Variationen,_BWV_988_(Bach,_Johann_Sebastian)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A purchased copy, bound, is even more of a friend. In case you're willing to pop, I'd ask about the better editions. It has been about thirty years since I last went through them, and can not remember which edition I used. Bound editions of even slightly longer works are absolutely your friend, though, and worth being less than cheap to obtain... let alone what toll eyestrain takes and what that is worth to you.


----------

